# Tired of waiting



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

So it's time. I'm sick of waiting for Rogers and Apple to get together and I'm ready to find me an iphone. I have a couple of questions. 

1. Unless I can find a .1 version of the firmware on an iphone I'm pretty much stuck with using the anySim method to unlock a .2 firmware version so I can use it on Rogers?

2. Where is the best place for a guy not close to the border to get an iphone and not get scammed or robbed? Ebay? Advice please.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Just wait. It will probably come out this spring or early summer. Buy if you buy one in the states and you won't be able to update it cause it will brick it. You've waited this long so just wait another couple months and get a legit, hassle free device.


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

The problem I have is the secrecy. Why can't someone at Rogers or Apple at least say that it's coming sometime within some reasonable frame of time? I don't need an exact date, a quarter will do. It's insulting to customers to keep them in the dark like this.


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

Kullgoran said:


> The problem I have is the secrecy. Why can't someone at Rogers or Apple at least say that it's coming sometime within some reasonable frame of time? I don't need an exact date, a quarter will do. It's insulting to customers to keep them in the dark like this.


I am SO with you on this. The silence is absolutely devastating! Every week I have to fight this twitching sensation: must go to Buffalo! No! I've waited this long! GAHHHH!!!

And to the gentleman who suggests Spring or Summer. You don't know. You're guessing. It sounds reasonable because it's half a year from now. Well, we thought the holidays would be reasonable (that's what we were told last June!), then we thought January would be reasonable. So let's just stop pretending. Rogers is in no rush to get this out, and the Canadian market is beneath Apple's notice.

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

aaron said:


> I just don't know what to do.



Guys...first of all you if you want one this bad..all of you folks now who are waiting and crying should've jumped the border in September and picked one up soon as the DEV Team came out with the unlocking software..

Now I say just jump the border like a Mexican and do the SIM thing...like how much is the Turbo SIM $100-150 ?? I guess just take that as a penalty for not jumping in on Sept or Call it a Non-Green Card holder penalty like a Mexican.

The phone is awesome period..nothing can touch this phone in ease of use and beauty.. I say go for it ...if you wait for Robbers and his dog Fido..you may be sitting like this next year also..like mentioned before our population base is so low that Apple don't care if Robbers and Fido rape us.. 

Canadian population 30 odd million- Mumbai City- 17 Million- there are probably more cell phones in Mumbai and Delhi alone than all of Canada..or Mumbai and NY or Mumbai and London or..you get the point...India and the rest of the world will get the iphone faster than Canada..

Apples best interest is the Asia market right after the European Market not the Rocky Mountains..


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Veej said:


> Call it a Non-Green Card holder penalty like a Mexican.


Uh - if I had Mayan blood in me I might find this pretty insulting...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Kullgoran said:


> The problem I have is the secrecy. Why can't someone at Rogers or Apple at least say that it's coming sometime within some reasonable frame of time? I don't need an exact date, a quarter will do. It's insulting to customers to keep them in the dark like this.


What secrecy? The "Big Secret" is that there is no Big Secret! Rogers and Apple/Jobs both want their "pound of flesh" and can't agree on how best to go about extracting it from the punters.

Rogers is used to his 'drop your pant, bend over and take it' approach to gouging his customers on data rates. He also apparently gets a kickback from the phone makers. He is too stupid to realise that he eventually will no longer be one of the very few games in town and will be swept away like flotsam in a spring flood when new players emerge because he has destroyed any and all vestiges of customer loyalty.

Jobs/Apple think just the opposite. Not only do the 'chosen few' service providers get to pay for the privilege of providing his iPhone, they also have to retool their prices to give a better deal at least in terms of data rates to customers. In return Apple agrees to lock down the iPhone. When (not if - see OpenMoko) another phone of equal functionality (and you can be sure other manufacturers are reverse engineering the iPhone) appears Apple's entry will also be run down like a rabbit in the headlights. This closed shop approach by Apple is also evident in its iTunes/AppleTV approach - my way or the highway. Any resistance to iPhone and AppleTV hinges around this closed shop problem. Apple/Jobs are too stupid to realise that the could sell a ton more of these units if they were more open - unlock the iPhone and put a OS etc. in the AppleTV. Apple/Jobs are counting on a customer fanaticism to carry them through the act of treating their customers badly - an obvious house of cards. The premise that OSX is the best operating system is an example because, since OSX can only (officially - I am aware of 'hackintosh' projects) on Apple machines, the premise cannot be really tested - it is expected to be taken on faith.

These two giants are at loggerheads and frankly I don't think either of them gives a fat rat's posterior extremity about the customers.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

rgray said:


> (and you can be sure other manufacturers are reverse engineering the iPhone)


Because after all - all those efforts at cloning the Mac have been so lucrative...


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

So I'm in Nova Scotia and driving to the States isn't doable right this second. Where is the best place to get an iphone? Ebay? Rogers can bite me by the way.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Kullgoran said:


> So I'm in Nova Scotia and driving to the States isn't doable right this second. Where is the best place to get an iphone? Ebay? Rogers can bite me by the way.


I got mine from my local craigslist listing. Met the guy in person, got a brand new unlocked phone.. sweet as sweet can be


----------



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

I agree, we should have some idea for when the iphone will be coming to Canada at this time. For the Apple and Rogers customer out there it's only fair to hear something, just give us a reason. It's stupid that we don't know why, what's the secret. Don't give me this BS because of our population is low or some other company has the iphone name and better yet rogers rates are to high. We know when Europe and Asia gets the iphone. Just give us and answer.... WHY?
Thats all were asking. So this way we can move on.. 

Don't get me wrong I don't mind waiting because the iphone can only get better while we wait. I love Apple's products and like the way the keep things a secret when something NEW comes out. Apple and Rogers know why it's not here, just tell us.

My apologies if this is been said before


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

How much did you pay?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Kullgoran said:


> The problem I have is the secrecy. Why can't someone at Rogers or Apple at least say that it's coming sometime within some reasonable frame of time? I don't need an exact date, a quarter will do. It's insulting to customers to keep them in the dark like this.


Rogers would sell exactly zero cell phones for months if they announced the iPhone months in advance. It is unlikely as heck you'll get any more than a day or two in lead time if they do carry it.

Perhaps someone at Rogers is thinking, "The problem I have is the insulting customers who would stop buying Rogers' phones or switching to Rogers' services the second we pre-announce [yes they would use a non-word like 'pre-announce'] the iPhone."


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Kullgoran said:


> 1. Unless I can find a .1 version of the firmware on an iphone I'm pretty much stuck with using the anySim method to unlock a .2 firmware version so I can use it on Rogers?


I would act fast if you do want to get an unlocked iPhone over here. Now that the 1.1.3 firmware is out, you're going to have a hell of a time getting a phone usable in Canada, as the SIM proxies and the testpoint bootloader downgrade hack both don't work on 1.1.3 (although the latter may be doable on 1.1.3 phones once the 1.1.4 secpack is out).


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

doole said:


> Because after all - all those efforts at cloning the Mac have been so lucrative...


Mac clones weren't independently reverse engineered, they were licensed by Apple and died when Apple yanked the plug on the respirator, so to speak.

I'm talking about unauthorised by Apple reverse engineering - industrial espionage if you will. Dollars to donuts it is happening as I write this.


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

It's all very frustrating. I'm a professional geek but after years of buying gadgets I just don't get excited by anything geeky anymore except for Apple products. I haven't bought a gizmo in years but this iphone is the real deal in my humble estimation. I am ready to roll. I was in line on 5th ave in NY on the fateful day. I stupidly assumed our very large Canadian market would be quickly served. I should have snatched one then and there instead of just fondling it with the faithful.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

With Rogers, it may drag on for a long time to come.

Maybe there's a white knight at the wireless spectrum auction in May this year. Even if it was an American firm like T-Mobile, or the like who wants to get in on the iPhone action.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Kullgoran said:


> It's all very frustrating. I'm a professional geek but after years of buying gadgets I just don't get excited by anything geeky anymore except for Apple products. I haven't bought a gizmo in years but this iphone is the real deal in my humble estimation. I am ready to roll. I was in line on 5th ave in NY on the fateful day. I stupidly assumed our very large Canadian market would be quickly served. I should have snatched one then and there instead of just fondling it with the faithful.


So you were there that fateful day! now more than half a year later your still waiting to call it your own... Oooooch that really hurts, my sympathies with you


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

satchmo said:


> With Rogers, it may drag on for a long time to come.
> 
> Maybe there's a white knight at the wireless spectrum auction in May this year. Even if it was an American firm like T-Mobile, or the like who wants to get in on the iPhone action.


With this deregulation I hope some US or European Company like Virgin comes to Canada with the iPhone and gives it up the A$$ to Robbers...maybe even forcing him to sell the Robbers Centre and thus the return of the righteous name "Sky Dome"...:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Rogers Data Rates..... are insane from a 'consumer viewpoint!*



Kullgoran said:


> So it's time. I'm sick of waiting for Rogers and Apple to get together and I'm ready to find me an iphone. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Unless I can find a .1 version of the firmware on an iphone I'm pretty much stuck with using the anySim method to unlock a .2 firmware version so I can use it on Rogers?
> 
> ...


Everyone seems to overlook what Steve J achieved re the AT&T data plan for the iPhone in the States.
Here is some reality re the rip -off rates in The Great White North ~ in this case Rogers, the only major GSM carrier ( Fido is a part of) we have.

Why would Rogers want to give up their current $$$$$$$$ data plans for an equivalent US one as offered by AT&T?

This blog is an excellent read!

It is nine months old but nothing has changed!

Rogers Wireless Data Rates
"Rogers Wireless Data Rates
Okay, so I’ve managed, through the process of trial and error, to figure out how much Rogers Wireless charges for data access with a “Pay As You Go” account.
There is an air of confusion over the entire issue because their rates page says only that they charge 2 cents per page for “Surfing on your mobile Internet browser.” They don’t list any rates for data that isn’t “surfing” and therefor doesn’t involve “pages.”
To deduce what they do charge, then, I did a test with my Nokia N70, which has a byte counter (look under Log | Packet Data) and an IMAP client. I reset the counters, checked my account balance on the Rogers website, checked my email, noted the total of the “data sent” and “data received” counters, and then checked my account balance again.
Total data transferred during the IMAP mail check was 9.92kb, or 10158 bytes. Total charge was 50 cents. So it looks like the data charge is 5 cents per kilobyte.
This is tantamount to “so expensive as to be completely useless.” To give you an idea of how expensive: uploading this photo would have cost me $6.60 and downloading today’s episode of the Daily Source Code would cost $2856.
It turns out that, buried deep within their website Rogers does, indeed, reveal this rate:
Data usage with data devices or integrated phone and data devices on Pay As You Go service will be charged at 5 cents / kb. A minimum account balance of $5.00 is required to access the navigate mobile Internet. Balance is held for the duration of the navigate session and credited back to the Pay As You Go account at the end of the browsing session.
Things get somewhat cheaper if you’re not a “Pay As You Go” customer — Rogers’ consumer plans include one that provide 1MB of data transfer for $7/month, or 0.7 cents per kilobyte, with a 2 cents/kb rate over the 1MB amount. That would lower my Daily Source Code download to the $1000 range.
Obviously Rogers is positioning wireless data as a tool for millionaires and insane people."

Now compare that to iPhone deal with AT&T ...

Apple - iPhone - Rate Plans for iPhone

And the July article in AppleInsider

AppleInsider | Exorbitant data rates keeping iPhone out of Canada?

Exorbitant data rates keeping iPhone out of Canada?

By AppleInsider Staff
Published: 01:00 PM EST
Steep wireless data rates may be the primary reason Canadians have not yet been treated to Apple Inc.'s revolutionary iPhone handset, according to one expert. 

"The barrier to the iPhone in Canada is not Apple," says Michael Geist, Canada research chair of Internet and e-commerce law at the University of Ottawa. "Rather, it is the lack of wireless competition that [...] leads to pricing that places Canadians at a significant disadvantage compared with other developed countries."

In the U.S., AT&T's combined iPhone service and data plans start at just $59.99 for 450 anytime minutes, 5000 additional night and weekend minutes, and unlimited data. But in Canada, as Geist notes, a comparable plan for Rogers Wireless -- the only carrier with an iPhone-compatible GSM network -- would currently run about $295 per month.

The Duct Tape Users Solution ~ 
Tis obvious

Tin Can Telephone


Do you get in trouble for spending to much time talking to friends on the telephone? Here is a fun way to find out how sound travels and talk to friends at the same time.

What You Need

An adult to help
Two metal cans, clean and dry (Be sure that there are no sharp edges)
Ten to Twelve feet of a piece of small diameter string such as kite string or nylon string
What You Do

Make a 'Tin Can Telephone' by punching a small hole in the bottom of each can. Each hole should be just large enough so that the string will go through.
From the outside, insert one end of the string into the hole in one can. Tie a couple of knots in the end of the string so that it will not slip back through when pulled tight. Do the same with the other end of the string using the other can.
With one person holding each can, stretch the string so that it is tight. One person talking into one can sends vibrations through the tightened string to the other can. The person with their ear to the other can will be able to hear what was said.


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

This conversation only heightens my belief that I should be getting a phone now.
My thought is that Apple is now waiting for the CDMA version to launch thus forcing competition for data rates up here. I don't expect to see the CDMA version until summer at best and who knows in what markets first. Spain is getting one soon on and the States obviously. 
Time to hit Ebay I guess.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

I was reading Daniel E Dilger's look at the iPhone in Japan, Apple’s .Mac Mail Opened to NTT DoCoMo’s FOMA Phones — RoughlyDrafted Magazine
and it occured to me that it's probably the same kind of solution that we'll get. I don't think we'll ever see Rogers selling a 2.5G (EDGE) iPhone. I think that it's one of the following scenarios:

* Rogers sells 3G GSM iPhone on Day 1
* Competitor sells 3G GSM iPhone on Day 1
* Bell or Telus get the Japanese UMTS iPhone and sell that on Day 1.

So I think the current speculation is just pointless, until there are specific rumours of a 3G or UMTS iPhone.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Now look at Goodies AT&T are offering......*

When will Rogers , Bell, Telus etc offer such a deal?
We have a LONG way to go!

AT&T, continuing to be the open, giving, and free-wheeling loony that it is, has decided to bestow cost-free access to its 10,000+ WiFi hotspots (for its broadband subscribers, that is). Effective immediately, if you're tossing money the company's way for any high-speed access, you can hop onto wireless networks in retail shops, restaurants, and airports free of charge... provided they're AT&T networks. We know its a lot to handle, but get this -- the telco has also upped the speeds of its U-verse service to a whopping 10 Mbps downstream / 1.5 Mbps upstream configuration, undoubtedly warming the hearts of AT&T subscribers hankering for a little more bandwidth to sustain their ever-increasing 'net needs. It's like the holidays all over again.

AT&T hands out free hotspot access to broadband customers, ups its bandwidth - Engadget


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Veej you ignorant prick it is a Mexican who owns most of the tele communcations in the entire Americas-- Such reductionism is always flaw.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Then again...

Perhaps Tuesday.

Tuesday, February 5th.

Perhaps.

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Q1 2008: Product & Service Changes

Perhaps there is another "plan" not mentioned yet.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I doubt that we'll see the iPhone here until after the wireless auction happens and there's another GSM carrier here. And even then, if the auction won't allow big foreign carriers (AT&T, T-Mobile, Orange, O2, Vodafone, Sprint, etc), I really don't expect to see significantly better rates from domestic carriers simply because most of the market will bear their BS.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Hey Veej you ignorant prick it is a Mexican who owns most of the tele communcations in the entire Americas-- Such reductionism is always flaw.


YO Adrian..(Rocky Balboa Style) 

It was a joke and it has nothing to do with a Mexican and telecomunications/iphones, just mexicans jumping borders...DUH..
I guess Rocky humped you the wrong way/style one too many times..:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

If it helps anyone sitting on the fence, I was into a Rogers store about 2 weeks ago and the response was there is a deal being worked out. "It has to do with Rogers wanting their name on the phone and Apple not wanting anything on the phone" was the comment and he replied wait it is happening. Meanwhile I am getting old and snarly with my Blackberry in hand.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

Veej said:


> YO Adrian..(Rocky Balboa Style)
> 
> It was a joke and it has nothing to do with a Mexican and telecomunications/iphones, just mexicans jumping borders...DUH..
> I guess Rocky humped you the wrong way/style one too many times..:lmao: :lmao:


I'm with Adrian. Racism is un-Canadian and jokes and generalizations that target a particular people have no place in a public Canadian forum. I cordially invite you to do it somewhere else.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

i would say buy it on ebay.
i just got my iphone 2 days ago and i have already did the activation and the jailbreak part. i now can use all the functions except for the phone. i'm going to use the anySim way to unlock it sometime soon. and let me tell ya, boy that phone worth every penny of it.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

doole said:


> I'm with Adrian. Racism is un-Canadian and jokes and generalizations that target a particular people have no place in a public Canadian forum. I cordially invite you to do it somewhere else.


Doole, I don't think Adriana was too concerned for the Amigos, he just wanted to show us his vast knowledge about the US telecom. Anyhow I apologize if I offended anyone


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

So, after searching Ebay I see a ton of phones at reasonable prices. The good stuff comes with sims. What's the best sim to get to pair with my soon to be rogers sim?
Stealthsim, anysim, Supersim? Can anyone recommend a seller? This as easy as it looks? Can the sim crack that comes with be used to unlock a .3 phone? Questions, questions.


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

Focus people focus. It's all about my iphone, and me. Where is your team spirit?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

I just had my friend buy one from an Apple Store down South. StealthSIM it is! FU Rogers!


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

StealthSim does look good. But as long as it works I don't care what it is.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Veej you must be special needs if you cannot comprehend the implications of what I said. Stupid pricks like you should leave this site. No room for ignorance on this site.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Veej you must be special needs if you cannot comprehend the implications of what I said. Stupid pricks like you should leave this site.* No room for ignorance on this site.*


Apparently we have a case of pot v. kettle...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Kullgoran said:


> So it's time. I'm sick of waiting for Rogers and Apple to get together and I'm ready to find me an iphone. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Unless I can find a .1 version of the firmware on an iphone I'm pretty much stuck with using the anySim method to unlock a .2 firmware version so I can use it on Rogers?
> 
> ...


You can try here. iPhoneNow.ca - Canada's Source for Purchasing the iPhone in Canada
I have NOT purchased from this site. I just found it.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> Veej you must be special needs if you cannot comprehend the implications of what I said. Stupid pricks like you should leave this site. No room for ignorance on this site.


Ya I have speacial needs...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> You can try here. iPhoneNow.ca - Canada's Source for Purchasing the iPhone in Canada
> I have NOT purchased from this site. I just found it.


Not a good idea.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/59496-iphonenow-ca-just-hear-me-out.html


----------



## Kullgoran (Jan 24, 2008)

The deed is done. Bought it on Ebay last night from a power seller. Get ready for questions when I get it in the mail.


----------

